# New



## Mike1963 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi I'm new here not sure what I'm doing yet but nice to meet you all.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

hi, welcome to the forum! do you have a cat?


----------



## Mike1963 (Feb 16, 2021)

Two Siamese kittens a brother and sister


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Aww I love kittens!


----------

